# Finding water system components.



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been looking for some water system components for ages, and the places I used to get things are out of business.

Anyone have any links to PVC valves, Check valves, stuff like that.

Anyone know where to get 'Glue In' or 'Bolt In' spigots for 5 gallon buckets or barrels?

For you guys collecting cistern or barrel water from rain catchment hardware,










Rain heads, these things separate leaves and other debris from water BEFORE it reaches your catchment system!

Rain Harvesting -


----------



## George_H_M (Oct 30, 2008)

I have found PVC values at any plumbing supply or box chain hardware stores .

For the 5 gal spigot here is the link to BePrepared.com for it

SPIGOT for 5 Gallon Jug

I have found they have a nice listing of water storage items. Even if you don't buy there it can give a good direction on what to look for.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Good link, I found some interesting stuff there. Thanks!


----------



## George_H_M (Oct 30, 2008)

Glad to help . I still am pretty new to preparedness, but I have gathered many links so far so I can get my answers as quick as I need to .


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm looking more for PVC stuff, Pieces and parts that will fit on standard PVC pipe sizes...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

When I opened this thread there was a Rain Water Barrel advertisement. I opened it up and they are super expensive. They want $500 for composter. I built mine for $20 or less.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

My 'composer' is 4 'Pits' that I roll the stuff from one to the other in various stages of decomp.
Nothing more than cheap landscaping timbers in between...

I saw a 'Glue On' PVC spigot for PVC buckets, and I've seen the spigots with 'Bulkhead' fittings so you just drill a hole and put the nut on the backside...
Can't find them now and it's REALLY annoying since I'm trying to put together another small scale hydroponic bench!


----------



## George_H_M (Oct 30, 2008)

What about looking for lawn & garden irrigation parts . I know the big box stores by me all carry that stuff as well as a large assortment of PVC parts .


----------



## George_H_M (Oct 30, 2008)

I just decided to Google PVC fittings and this is the first hit.
PVCFittings.com is a wholesale stocking distributor of PVC pipe fittings
Is this more what you are looking for Jeep ?


----------

